# Lyft facing federal lawsuit over pay



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*FEDERAL LAWSUIT: LYFT DRIVERS BEING UNDERPAID BY COMPANY*
*







*
http://www.wthitv.com/content/national/474611893.html?ref=893

Some drivers for a ride-sharing company say they're being ripped off. Now there's a federal lawsuit filed against Lyft. The I-Team looked into whether the company is being upfront about what it's charging riders.

Mike Walker just started driving for Lyft. One of his part-time jobs to help make ends meet. The week we rode with him, Mike was able to bring in $750 picking up customers for both Uber and Lyft.

We drove about 13 miles with Mike. In his car for 40 minutes, the ride cost us $25.71. The fare Lyft reported to Mike was $23.96. "That's deceptive," he told us. "I didn't know that you were paying more. I've never really had a situation where I could see the other side of the transaction."

Mike's Lyft fees were taken out of the lower fare. "So there's like 10% missing between what you're seeing and what I'm seeing," Mike said.

A class action lawsuit, filed in federal court against Lyft, accuses the company of deceiving drivers and underpaying them. Attorney Steve Mashel told us, "they've been deprived the full value of the contract that they entered into with Lyft." Mashel represents a New Jersey Lyft driver in this case. He claims the company continues to breach the "Terms of Service" drivers sign. "What the rider is quoted should be the basis off of which the fare to the driver should be calculated."

In the lawsuit Mashel alleges Lyft is hiding the fare discrepancy. He believes it should be clearly disclosed in its contracts. "This is after ride, after ride, after ride, it mounts up." On all our rides there was a difference in the fare Lyft charged us and what the company showed the driver we paid. One driver did the math and told us, "I guess after 250 rides if they did a dollar, that's $250 they got me for."

Mike wants Lyft to be up front about the difference in fares, for both drivers and riders. "For something like this to just be flying under the radar and nobody knows about it? It's wrong. Just totally wrong."

Mashel told us drivers across the country have sent him examples of fare discrepancies ranging from 15 cents to as much as $8 a ride.

Lyft has filed a motion to dismiss the lawsuit. A spokesperson wouldn't comment directly on pending litigation but did tell us passenger pricing and driver pay are based on different factors. When Lyft quotes a price in advance to the passenger it uses estimated time and distance. Driver fare, is based on actual time and distance at the end of the ride.

Mashel wants to hear from drivers who believe they've been underpaid.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

what do people not understand about the upfront pricing scam? jesus it's all public and has been reported on since it first started. what YOU'RE paid has NOTHING to do with what the passenger was charged. it's just not that difficult...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *FEDERAL LAWSUIT: LYFT DRIVERS BEING UNDERPAID BY COMPANY*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Piles of BACK PAY AWAIT !


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

seal team and mista making an appearance in this thread defending Lyft and Uber in 3, 2, 1 ........


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Piles of BACK PAY AWAIT !


$35,000,000 settlement

Or $35 per driver per year they worked for lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Lyft’s Arbitrarion Agreement prevents either party (passenger or driver) from class-action status. The attorney in this case knows that, which means they’re probably looking for a quick settlement — something Lyft will do in order to prevent each case from being tried individually by an arbiter. The attorney will threaten to do this after the original claim is thrown out. 

Let’s just call it “another day at the office.”


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> $35,000,000 settlement
> 
> Or $35 per driver per year they worked for lyft.


" MAKE IT RAIN "!



Trump Economics said:


> Lyft's Arbitrarion Agreement prevents either party (passenger or driver) from class-action status. The attorney in this case knows that, which means they're probably looking for a quick settlement - something Lyft will do in order to prevent each case from being tried individually by an arbiter. The attorney will threaten to do this after the original claim is thrown out.
> 
> Let's just call it "another day at the office."


Thats like a Vampire hiding behind Relegion.

A Judge can overturn an unjust clause.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

So when will I get my $1.50 payoff?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> *FEDERAL LAWSUIT: LYFT DRIVERS BEING UNDERPAID BY COMPANY*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I believe Uber is doing the same thing, charging riders more than the are telling drivers they are being charged.



Trump Economics said:


> Lyft's Arbitrarion Agreement prevents either party (passenger or driver) from class-action status. The attorney in this case knows that, which means they're probably looking for a quick settlement - something Lyft will do in order to prevent each case from being tried individually by an arbiter. The attorney will threaten to do this after the original claim is thrown out.
> 
> Let's just call it "another day at the office."


Could they rule that the arbitration you signed, ( sign or no rides ) isn't valid?

In my view, if you don't sign or no rides, that shouldn't be a valid agreement.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I believe Uber is doing the same thing, charging riders more than the are telling drivers they are being charged.
> 
> Could they rule that the arbitration you signed, ( sign or no rides ) isn't valid?
> 
> In my view, if you don't sign or no rides, that shouldn't be a valid agreement.


I agree 
Coercion and uber Extortion isnt a Proper Contract.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Do you know almost 50% of passengers get charged a long pick up fee even in the cities and they only give the driver a long pick up fee 10% of the time it is also how they controll the surge they charge you a $9 pick up fee give the driver$1 so basically it is surge up front pricing with out giving the driver the surge.


----------



## 5*driver (Mar 1, 2017)

U can see how cheap Lyft is.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> what do people not understand about the upfront pricing scam? jesus it's all public and has been reported on since it first started. what YOU'RE paid has NOTHING to do with what the passenger was charged. it's just not that difficult...


But highly illegal.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

5*driver said:


> U can see how cheap Lyft is.


Very sad. Not even $1.00 per km. I believe taxi rates are already $2.00 km. Better only work in the Powerzones! LOL.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> *FEDERAL LAWSUIT: LYFT DRIVERS BEING UNDERPAID BY COMPANY*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What Uber did was it quit asserting drivers were getting a % of the total fair. I'm surprised Lyft didn't follow suit.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Mashel told us drivers across the country have sent him examples of fare discrepancies ranging from 15 cents to as much as $8 a ride


Did they get a copy of Uber's $100 dollar plus discrepancies yet? Because that's just pebbles in comparison.

Has Uber lost this lawsuit yet?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Leo1983 said:


> But highly illegal.


No it's not


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

heynow321 said:


> No it's not


yes it is & if you dont think on top of all the things theyve already been found guilty of & still doing that they're not skimming off millions a rides a day a mile here, a minute there, short a toll like an old vegas casino you on the payroll or extremely naive & delusional

these "people" actually pay human adults in 2018 $2 after gas for minimum trips & 1965-1985 cab rates

they call .01 or A PENNY "premium" lmao foh

thats also illegal but its an app so i guess thats the loophole


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> seal team and mista making an appearance in this thread defending Lyft and Uber in 3, 2, 1 ........


Crap, I'm 36 days too late. I was too busy making a killing in Phx/Scottsdale this past month with Spring Training baseball, concerts, tourists and a sunny 75 degree forecast everyday. And I don't defend Uber/Lyft in these situations. I belittle the ignorance of the driver for not knowing what they agreed to with Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Early sign-up drivers did not agree to two sets of fares, the second of which we are excluded.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kudos to the guy for filing a lawsuit. It won't go anywhere, but I applaud him for his effort! How many people cry "I'm gonna sue!!!" and do nothing?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Rideshare drivers are not small business owners, they are the owned .


----------

